# Hottest Elf



## Inderjit S (Sep 22, 2003)

Which Elven-man tickles *your* fancy ladies (and gentlemen).


----------



## Snaga (Sep 22, 2003)

Glaurung toasted a few in Nargothrond. They would be the hottest.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 22, 2003)

*Inderjit!*

I pick Gildor Inglorion and Pengolodh.

Pengolodh so vivid in my mind, I could listen to him for hours. This is how I imagine him: very well-spoken with a clear voice, tall with a long black pony tail and wears blue and silver cloaks and carries around books.  very gentle hearted and intellectual.

Gildor Inglorion: Very merry, always having childish fun and flights of imagination in all his age and wisom, long dark free flowing hair, does a lot of drinking, singing and midnight dancing, and has a great grin.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 22, 2003)

*The hottest Noldo...rather*

This is a clear case of discrimination against the other types of Elves. I _will_ sue!  

But seriously though, what would make the Noldor so much more attractive than the other elves that would make you compose an exclusively Noldorin poll? Weren't the Noldor called 'the deep elves', meaning they were loremasters and craftsmen that kept to their libraries/workshops and didn't get out much? I think some of them may have been pretty nerdy, but hey whatever tickles your fancy, right?  



> black pony tail



Eww... Well, just goes to show how different people have different standards for beauty. Just kidding!


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 22, 2003)

Hm..well ith. I'm sure you could use your 'mod powers' to change the poll and incorprate more Elves   

Now lets see hot Sindar:

Beleg
Mablung
Daeron
err..Celeborn? Thranduil? Elmo? Elwe? hehehe not the most attractive line ups apart from the top three. Oh I forgot Orly Bloom  
Cirdan may have been hot a millenia or so prior to the WoTJ.  
And how many nerds do *you* know that can decapitate like 10 Orks?


----------



## Beleg (Sep 23, 2003)

Offcourse Beleg


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 23, 2003)

What the... why isn't Finduilas on here? You havent specified male only in your post! Oh well... I refuse to vote


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 23, 2003)

BC, you are now the third person on this forum to say that they fancy Finduilas. I don't know if your obsession with her matches the other two persons', but I simply have to ask. What is so special about Finduilas that would even put her before the other Elven ladies?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 23, 2003)

Well I figure if two super-scholars of TTF think she's the hottest I'd just go with them and hope I seem smart


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 23, 2003)

ithryn, the Noldor went out exploring and hunting, why do you say they did not get out much? That's the Vanyar for you.

As for the Noldor being loremasters and craftsmen, remember you own words:


> Eww... Well, just goes to show how different people have different standards for beauty. Just kidding!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 23, 2003)

I can't vote, they're all so cool...or hot, or whatever the word is. I'm surprised though that no one's voted for Gil-Galad yet, so maybe I'll just pick him out of sympathy...

And although being female myself I may not be the best judge I think Luthien and Galadriel are the "hottest" elf-ladies...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 10, 2003)

Hmm..........for me the hottest elf is definitely Gil-Galad    .I've seen his pictures and paintings and I really think he was the hottest elf!!


----------



## Saucy (Oct 14, 2003)

what do u peeps have against legolas?...i think hes sexi


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 28, 2003)

Legolas looked like a ferret;

_You have the keen eyes of your kind and the ferret face also, Legolas, tell me what you see_ Gandalf to Legolas in TTF

_"I will shove thy ferret-face into a tree oh Legolas"_ Galadriel to Legolas after he stole her hair stylist. 

I also believe the Fellowship rather cannily chopped off his feet after his showing off on Cardhras.

He most certainly didn't look like Orlando Bloom:



> For it is said truly, that Legolas did not looketh like the English actor named Orlando Bloom, who is a evil, evil, person for he has kissed Keira Knightley, who should really be maried to Inderjit Sanghera


 Letter 22; Letters of Tolkien


----------



## Beleg (Oct 29, 2003)

Lol, allready made plans of marriage?


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 29, 2003)

All I need is a kindapist, some plane ticketes to Vagas, one of those dodgy wedding cermonies (a.l.a Homer and Ned), a lot of alcohol and boo-yah-Mrs. Keira Sanghera. No longer will I have to dream.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't know why, but I think I like Maedhros just because I felt sorry for him. . Hanging up there like that. . .having to listen to that other elf singing. . .I'd have begged to be shot too.


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 30, 2003)

Plus he had a beautiful bodily form.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 31, 2003)

Confession: I SIMPLY DON'T LIKE ELFS!

The only one who came close to attractive to me went evil in a few chapters.


----------



## Froggum (Nov 5, 2003)

What, no Haldir?


----------



## elf_queen (Dec 2, 2003)

From this list Maedhros is the hottest
I always imagine him as tall, dark, muscular, and handsome. 

But Legolas is the hottest. Why isn't he here?


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 18, 2004)

LoL... Good Laugh here!

But gah! I'm voting for Celebrimbor (got a hunch). But why isn't Maglor on the poll? If any close descendants of Finwe should be up there, it is him! 

On second though: nevermind all those royal, lordly high falutin elves!


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 19, 2004)

(Who was the crazy person who decided to bump up this thread...oh boy oh boy...someone is going to upset alot of hard core tolkienites now....hehehe.)

Oh well, I was feeling a bit nostalgic for a good 'who is the hottest elven character'...so after reviewing all of the very "hot"  choices above, I will have to choose....

King Thingol
(was he even an option above...I can't remember)

The reason I choose him is...

1. He was hot enough to win the heart of a Maia.

2. He is father to one of the fairest beauties in all of Middle earth....there has got to be some good dna passed on from his side as well don't you think.

3. Gotta love a man with power. (Even if he was a pretty pig headed and stubborn...but well, no man is perfect...right?  )


----------

